# Australian Hunting pics



## Stihlman441 (May 26, 2009)

Some Australian game,vermin mostly from NT.All shot with Win Mod 70 in .270WSM stock is a Wild Dog kevlar, fiberglass,scope is Leupold 4.5 to 14 x 50.


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2009)

What does donkey taste like?


----------



## b1rdman (May 26, 2009)

What's that in the first pic?


----------



## b1rdman (May 26, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> What does donkey taste like?



LOL

That's what I was thinking!

I don't know if that's a donkey but if it is I'm sure it tastes just fine.


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 26, 2009)

Donkey,they are wild and classed as ferral.


----------



## b1rdman (May 26, 2009)

Stihlman441 said:


> Donkey,they are wild and classed as ferral.



Fascinating.

Do you eat them?


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2009)

b1rdman said:


> LOL
> 
> That's what I was thinking!
> 
> I don't know if that's a donkey but if it is I'm sure it tastes just fine.



They eat the crap out'a donkey in Asia... Andrew Zimmern says it's really tasty?


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2009)

Do y'all have Zonkeys? LOL


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 26, 2009)

hey you got spacemule:jawdrop: o no tom trees


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> hey you got spacemule:jawdrop: o no tom trees



LOL... Rep for you Tom!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 26, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> hey you got spacemule:jawdrop: o no tom trees


You beat me to it.lol That's the first thing that come to mind when i opened the pic up.


----------



## wampum (May 26, 2009)

Are Spacemules Ferrel?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 26, 2009)

its him tom trees:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper (May 26, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> its him tom trees:hmm3grin2orange:



I can fit that on the grill no problem as long as I cut it my self in good thick steaks my goodness could ya imagine haven a group over for dinner and haven then tell ya how good the beef was....and when they all left was all ya could think was hee haw hee haw!,,,,I'd eat it! and enjoy!


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2009)

wampum said:


> Are Spacemules Ferrel?



Some could think sterile?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 27, 2009)




----------



## stihl sawing (May 27, 2009)

You just grazed me anyway, I played dead so you would go away.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 27, 2009)

Betcha didn't know space could skateboard either.


----------



## KD57 (May 27, 2009)

I can relate to the hogs, but in the meantime, I'm gonna shuck work and spend the rest of the day trying to think of a subject that SS can't come up w/ a funny pic relating to it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 27, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You just grazed me anyway, I played dead so you would go away.



this ones good tom trees


----------



## wampum (May 27, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Betcha didn't know space could skateboard either.



I got to hand it to him he has talent.


----------

